# 10 gallon Marineland LED Aquarium



## nags

this is my first aguarium and I love it. the LED lights a great and really make the colors of my fish pop. I love the blue "moonlight" LED for night time. I have some glass catfish and they look amazing in the moonlight LED's. also the low profile design of the lighting hood looks great as well I would recommend this tank to anyone.


----------



## Reece

Sounds cool! Pics?


----------



## nags

Reece said:


> Sounds cool! Pics?



look at my pirate tank


----------



## Reece

Looks cool! I like the yellow guppy and the orange one. Can't quite clearly see the ghost catfish...


----------



## nags

Reece said:


> Looks cool! I like the yellow guppy and the orange one. Can't quite clearly see the ghost catfish...



yeah i had a hard time of getting a good shot, they like to play in the current of the filter and hid in the plants, they are more active at dusk and at night, also during feeding time they are awesome


----------



## nags

my Parents own a R/C Hobby Shot I love your vid, I ad a car that would hit 90 mph when I was a teenager.


----------



## Reece

Haha! I'd love it if my parents owned an rc hobby shop. That's quite an old vid tbf, getting better. Got a 24 hour race coming up in two weeks lol.

You should try to lure them out with food for a pic?


----------



## maxw47

I have the same marineland LED setup. Do you have live plants? I tried live plants, but there wasn't enough light around the edges of the tank. I use flourescents now.


----------



## nags

i do and you are right the light isn't the strongest, there are some types of plants that do better in less intense light I am looking at getting some to see if they do any better, I will keep everyone updated when I try them out.


----------



## maxw47

In that tank I have java moss, some narrow leaf chain swords(only in the center), and some aponegetons. All are doing well. I was thinking about getting some java fern too.


----------



## nags

I have uploaded a video of my tank during feeding time great video of my glass cats! =) just go to my pirate aquarium


----------

